# Ear problems??



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

My lab once again has an ear infection.

Talked to the vet and got some drops for the
infection.

Anyone else have similar problems or suggestions
of what may be causing the infections.

He goes to doggy day care and plays hard with
the other dogs. I am wondering if it may be from
the saliva from other dogs or from the ear getting
wet while playing in the snow. Is it possible for 
a dog to develop a yeast infection in their ear?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

my brother-in-law has a chesse, it ALWAYS had ear problems in the summer because of the water at the lake. I believe that the vet said that was the problem, so maybe the snow????

Tator


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

My Golden was diagnosed with a yeast infection in his ear. You can tell because it stinks pretty bad when you take a good sniff of the ear.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Yeast infections can be a on going problem.Goldens are very prone to this. You should try to keep on top of it. Bad smelling ears and a dark colored residue in the ears are clues. It can be a real battle. If it gets bad enough the dog will loose his hearing. Little nodules build up in the canal and restrict hearing. I would think that one dog could pass it to another if it were suseptable.


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

make sure you keep them clean, clean, clean, my girlfriend (who is also my vet) gave me some sort of stuff to put in my labs ears and I do it in the summer about twice to three times per week.. and like posted above lake water is the main cause, not sure if they can get it from other dogs.... there was another post on this a while back look back there for more info, I think I also posted the meds I use, I dont remember what they are called now..


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

The trials and tribs of having a lab/chessie/golden, etc....any breed who's ears hang long, low and tight over the ear cavity. Like the others have said, keep them clean, clean, clean!! And dry, especially when in wet conditions. Since their ears can't dry out easily like some other breeds may be able to, it's a perfect breeding ground for bacteria. Even my old springer had problems. The only thing that worked was cleaning them every single day.

The first signs of an oncoming problem are constant scratching and a foul odor.


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

my lab gets the same thing i was told its just allergies.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I had a black lab that had a ear issue, the vet but her on meds and she was fine for about a week after the meds ran out and her ear infection came back? She was always shaken her head like she had something fling around up stairs. The ear thing never did clear up, The vet suggested some sort of surgery for abot 500.00 dollars, and no guarentee this would work, since I already put 600.00 dollars into her already over this ear thing I decided to go out and by a new pup. I hope for you it works out. The vet said ear problems were commom in Labs.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> my lab gets the same thing i was told its just allergies.


It's not allergies, doubt that very much. Chances are the dog gets warm and damp and the ear cannal won't dry quickly enough. One of my labs was prone to this condition, one had it sometimes, one never got it. My GWP will get it quickly if he swims. "Otomax" ointment by Shering-Plough Animal Health works well once the condition developes. 3 drops twice a day for several days. "Epi-Otic" by Allerderm drying ear cleanser works to dry the moisture out and to clean as neccessary for a preventative.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This is known as the Blue power treatment and it works well but you have to follow thru and keep at it I have used it sucessfully on labs and recently on my bulldog, *the key it to continue the complete recommended course of therapy don't let up just because the dog seems better in a a few days, which it will*. Good luck

Store it in fridge to keep cool in bottle with pointer to fill ear full of and I mean* fill the ear full *like it says, it works

Google "blue power ear treatment "it you will find out more info on it

*Blue Power Ear Treatment *
INGREDIENTS:
16 Oz. Isopropyl Alcohol
4 Tablespoons Boric Acid Powder
16 Drops Gentian Violet Solution 1% I use it more concentrated but this is the "recommended amount of Gentian violet" I used 2% solution same amount probably what I found at the local pharmacy

Mix together in alcohol bottle and shake well. You will also need to shake solution every time you use it to disperse the Boric Acid Powder. To use, purchase the "Clairol" type plastic bottle to dispense solution to affected ears. 
TREATMENT: Evaluate condition of ears before treating and if very inflamed and sore do not attempt to pull hair or clean out ear at all. Wait until inflammation has subsided which will be about 2 days. 
Shake the bottle each time before using. Flood the ear with solution (gently squirt bottle), massage gently to the count of 60, wipe with a tissue. Flood again on first treatment, wipe with a tissue, and leave alone without massage. The dog will shake out the excess which can be wiped with a tissue, *the Gentian Violet does stain fabrics*. 
and hands. So have a towel that you don't care about handy 
*SCHEDULE OF TREATMENT*
Treat 2x per day for the first week to two weeks depending upon severity of ears
Treat 1x per day for the next 1-2 weeks
*Treat 1x per month (or even less frequently, depending on the dog) from that point on* *this is important*

PSDC, I would use it every time after the dog did retrieveing drills or was hunted over water in dogs that were prone to this problem

All of these ingredients should be available at a pharmacy. The Boric Acid Powder soothes the ear. The Gentian Violet Solution is an anti-infection agent. The solution appears to work well on any and all ear problems from mites to wax to canker. After the second or third day you can clean out the ear with a Q-tip or cotton balls if its waxy other wise just fill the ear.

PSDC, Do it outside or in the basement and let the dog shake it out after you massage the ear and don't leave the dog outside in cold weather after this rountine for several hours alchohol is chilling. I do it in the house and just let him shake it into a raggedy towel I reserve for this purpose

The success rate for this treatment is 95-99%.

*Those who do not succeed have usually not done the treatment long enough or have not been regular about it. *

Dogs on the verge of ear canal surgery have been returned to normal with only the regular follow-up treatment to keep the ear healthy. If an infection seems to be remaining in the treated ear after the above course of treatment,

You may also have some Pseudomonas bacteria in the site. *This can be eradicated by using a gentle flush of raw apple cider vinegar and water (warm). Use 2 Tablespoons of vinegar to one cup of water, 2x per week. *
They have found the Blue Power Solution to be effective for treating fungus-type infections on the feet and elsewhere on the dog, for cuts on dogs or people, and for hot spots. You may find other uses for this simple anti-infective agent. *Remember it is for external use only and be careful not to get into the eyes.*


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

My lab is always getting ear infections, no matter what I do. The vet said it is some sort of a genetic issue. I DOUBT IT!! Even if she lays in the house all month she still get one . We have to put her on a continuous medication to prvent this.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I know one thing I've found with mine, he'll scratch and scratch until he scratches an open sore - an extremely small one - in the inside of his ear, this again leads to a great place for that bacteria to fester. It all comes down to an extremly regular cleaning schedule.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The treatment I described above works, is cheap and once you get it under control, can be done just once a week maybe even less. It takes seconds to do once you mix it up. I do it right before I take the dog for a walk so he does his shaking outside..

The bulldog in my avatar ears were a mess when I got him, with this treatment hes now fine and I do it about evey two weeks takes two seconds.

You can get the stuff at a local pharmacy for a lot less than one vet visit.

Animals take maintenance, be happy you don't have a horse if you think this is too hard :lol:


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Bobm... have my fair share of horses....doggie care pales in comparison.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

everyone should have one horse so they will understand how easy it is to take care of a dog :lol: :lol:

Who knows, maybe the way gas is going we will.....

I'm going to buy a mule this year so that will hopefully be fun


----------



## dogdoc (Oct 31, 2004)

Ear infections in labs has become a frequent problem. I do believe it is genetic. There was probably a popular stud dog in years past that has passed this problem on to the labs of today. In the 80's I seldom saw a lab with ear problems, but today they out number the poster child for ear problems: The Cocker Spanial.

These ear problems are most often secondary to an underlying allergy problem. If the problem occurs in both ears, your dog licks at his feet a lot and sometimes has a patchy coat, he very likely has allergies as the primary cause to the ear infections.

If your regular vet can't get the problem under control in short order, or if your dog has repeated infections, ask for a referral to a Board Certified Veterinary Dermatologist. It will cost you, but that's better than your dog enduring the chronic pain and hopefully avoid a surgery known as a Totlal Ear Canal Ablation which is a lot more expensive.


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

my labs usually got theirs from being under water at our lake cabin.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> There was probably a popular stud dog in years past that has passed this problem on to the labs of today. In the 80's I seldom saw a lab with ear problems, but today they out number the poster child for ear problems: The Cocker Spanial.


That makes sense. The curse of field trial breeding :stirpot: . Maybe the same with allergies? Had a good lab that started with allergies at 3 years old and was on shots and then streiods until he was 12. An expensive proposion.


----------



## David M (Jan 21, 2006)

I agree with all the advice about cleaning the ears, especially after swimming. I have a Wirehaired Pointing Griffon and she has had ear problems after swimming. One other thing I was told was to pluck the hairs out of the inside of her ears because she had enough hair in there to keep moisture in for a long time. I use a tweezer, but be careful not to poke the ear, I was instructed to just grab and pull with my fingers.


----------

